# your favorite voichesapetist?



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

What is your favorite version of Voi Che Sapete? 
Mine now is that of Christine Schafer but I still feel that it lack's something...




 (Opus Arte 2006)




 (Salzburg Festival 2006)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Frederica von Stade:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

My favorite is a historical Santuzza, the first "Divina", Claudia Muzio, singing in 1934. The Italian critic Rodolfo Celletti explains Muzio's performance better than me:

_Her beautiful phrasing, her winged emission, the lovely timbre... the first part of the aria sung with an understated sadness... Her regulation in "L'amai, l'amai"... the sweetness of "Me l'a rapito"... Great talent, simply inimitable

_


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

schigolch said:


> My favorite is a historical Santuzza, the first "Divina", Claudia Muzio, singing in 1934. The Italian critic Rodolfo Celletti explains Muzio's performance better than me:
> 
> _Her beautiful phrasing, her winged emission, the lovely timbre... the first part of the aria sung with an understated sadness... Her regulation in "L'amai, l'amai"... the sweetness of "Me l'a rapito"... Great talent, simply inimitable
> 
> _


The best versions of Cherubino's arias I have heard were those by Elisabeth Schumann.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, I read very quickly the title.... :lol:

I think Elisabeth Schumann is quite a good choice, indeed.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Schafer is good, but check out how cute Maria Ewing is in it (and by that I mean she sings well, ha):






my all-around favourite Cherubino is Nikiteanu. Two words: teenage hormones :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

deggial said:


> Schafer is good, but check out how cute Maria Ewing is in it (and by that I mean she sings well, ha):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is brilliant and so is the whole cast.


----------



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

Ewing is wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> Frederica von Stade:


This. For me, the best Cherubino ever.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Certainly not a name associated with Cherubino, but here's Anna Moffo:






I also like Kozena interpolating some awkward ornaments to the aria:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Revenant said:


> This. For me, the best Cherubino ever.


Me too. And the best Cenerentola, where I sang in the chorus of Dallas Opera in 1979 or 1980 when Flicka and Paolo Montarsolo as Don Magnifico totally stole the show. (But Rockwell Blake wasn't too shabby either ... the Ponnelle production.) Great fun!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Von Stade is my pick for the _Video Cherubino's_ but my preference overall would be Jurinac.
Are there any decent Cherubino's out there today? I've seen far so many ordinary performances lately that I've almost given up hope. Is it just me or are they bundling anyone they can get for this role. Too many forget that this a sensuous aria. It's not meant to be belted out.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Certainly not a name associated with Cherubino, but here's Anna Moffo:


Had no idea she'd sung this! It's lovely, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

rgz said:


> Had no idea she'd sung this! It's lovely, thanks for posting it!


I think you might want to hear her Mozart Arias album, that's where it comes from.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I think you might want to hear her Mozart Arias album, that's where it comes from.


I own it. It's in my ULP. 

Had I but world enough, and time
This stack of music, Aramis, would be no crime.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

For me it's probably a tie between the classic Frederica von Stade (Decca/Solti recording) and Suzanne Mentzer (Met telecast of 1998, available on Youtube last time I checked). Mentzer had that flickering, sensuous vibrato, and even on record von Stade "is" Cherubino.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I heard that the last Glyndbourne production had a promising Cherubino but I didn't see it. As far as I know, it may have been reviewed by her mum.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ the one from 2012? *See for yourself* (Voi che sapete at 0:54:44). I agree with her mum, the performance was good.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

deggial said:


> ^ the one from 2012? *See for yourself* (Voi che sapete at 0:54:44). I agree with her mum, the performance was good.


Thanks. I didn't know that there was a recording. This is quite nice. Lately, I've been accustomed to it being performed with Valkyrie-like gusto. I'll put Isobel Leonard on the 'potential' list.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

deggial said:


> ^ the one from 2012? *See for yourself* (Voi che sapete at 0:54:44). I agree with her mum, the performance was good.


So I watched the whole thing. Is this what they mean by a 'HIP' performance. Flared corduroys?


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Troyanos!!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Voichesapetist? What is that? Some kind of German vocal coach?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My pick would probably be Teresa Berganza. I haven't heard Jurinac as Cherubino, but I'll check YouTube to see what I can find. She's one of my favorite sopranos, so I'm sure I'd enjoy her Cherubino as much as I like her Contessa.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Couac Addict said:


> Voichesapetist? What is that? Some kind of German vocal coach?


It's diquellapirist with higher voice singing Voi Che Sapete by W. A. Mozart

Hope I helped


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Aaaahhhh! one of my favorite arias!
It seems all arias in Nozze are my favorites 
I also love Lucia Popp singing Voi Che Sapete, so lovely!


----------



## Antony (Nov 4, 2013)

Revenant said:


> This. For me, the best Cherubino ever.


I'm agree with Revenant and Mamascalarti on Frederica von Stade. She is fabulous. Never tired listen to her Cherubino.
Still, I always asked if if there is any -real boy- can sing this marvelous aria. I mean this role is for a teenage boy and not for girl. I look around and find only ...Philippe Jarousky. Can you imagine how he really is in Cherubino ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Antony said:


> Still, I always asked if if there is any -real boy- can sing this marvelous aria. I mean this role is for a teenage boy and not for girl. I look around and find only ...Philippe Jarousky. Can you imagine how he really is in Cherubino ?


Let me point you out something you couldn't find then. A real boy, in real operatic performance:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Give the role to Ewa Podles just to freak everyone out


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I amuse myself imagining wrong voice types/wrongly coloured voices for different roles. A basso profundo singing the Queen of the Night, Kathleen Battle as the Commendatore. Passes boring hours at work  however, the way Cherubino's music is written, even darker mezzos sound wrong to me.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

deggial said:


> I amuse myself imagining wrong voice types/wrongly coloured voices for different roles. A basso profundo singing the Queen of the Night, Kathleen Battle as the Commendatore. Passes boring hours at work  however, the way Cherubino's music is written, even darker mezzos sound wrong to me.


Good idea. It would help me get through _Meistersinger._


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

suslik said:


> What is your favorite version of Voi Che Sapete?
> Mine now is that of Christine Schafer but I still feel that it lack's something...
> 
> 
> ...


You mean there have been others since Patti?  She didn't lack anything, except (inevitably) youth and high fidelity recording. I doubt anyone else has sung it so elegantly or with such beauty of tone.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I like Angelika Kirchschlager (below), but even more on the full Jacobs recording. Also, Joyce DiDonato and Magdalena Kožená. I also love Christine Schäfer and Frederica von Stade. One of Mozart's most sublime arias for sure.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Von Stade has always been a favourite of mine, but this one is certainly interesting.






Not how we'd do Mozart now of course, but it's full of character.


----------

